# LATEST on CINCINNATI PUBLIC LANDING!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I was at the Cincinnati Public Landing the other morning, the supervisor gave me an update about the Parking. They intend to have the Automatic system up and running on* June 1st. *The NORMAL daily rate to Park will be $4. However whenever there is a SPECIAL EVENT such as a RED'S GAME or PARTY IN THE PARK the rate will be much higher. Seems the fee for a RED"S game is $10, Party in the PARK is $8.

Sunday will NOT be a FREE DAY as all the meters are FREE in downtown on Sunday!

Bottom line is be AWARE of when the REDS are in town for ball games, especially noon time games. Tight lines to all


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Any idea as too what time they will start charging the extra fee before the game. Was wondering if I get there before 7am if will will still be $4 or $10.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

If the Red's are playing a night game you should be alright going out at 7 A.M. A noon or 1 P.M. game they may start setting the fees that early not sure ; best bet would be to call the park service the day before just to be sure what they will charge & when they set the new fee time.
I went over last week at around 6 P.M. and they were aready charging the $8 for the party in the park. That usually start around 5 P.M. It is a shame that the City has to mess up a decent thing.


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes it is a shame. Unfortunately this ramp is still cheeper and closer for me than the other ramps on the river.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree the ramp will still be cheaper than the other Cincinnati ramps. It is also the closest ramp for me as well. I still have to work out meeting my fishing buddy somewhere so he does not have to pay $4 to park his car there just to go out in my boat. That also is a problem if I use Fredrick's Landing,they charge $2 a day to park at there place and $10 to launch. Odds are i will try to use the Public landing as best I can when the river is down around 28 ft.


----------

